# Memory seats not working in 2019 Atlas SEL Premium



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

Is there some trick to programming the memory seats? I've gone through the manual and followed the instructions exactly, but there is no chime letting me know the seat is programmed. If I move the seat to a specific spot, get out and lock the car, then get into the car using the other key fob, the seats don't move. Mirrors and radio settings are working fine. I'm going to the dealer next week, but thought I would ask here before I make the trek over there.

Edit: to be 100% clear. My problem is that the set button on the seat seems to do nothing. I get no chime when attempting to store the seat position with the buttons.

Edit 2: Originally I wrote that the mirrors were working fine, but it seems they have either stopped working, or I *thought* they were working when I posted this.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Look at this *thread*


----------



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Look at this *thread*


Have you read that thread? Although peripherally related, it's a completely different problem from mine.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I would start over. Set up profiles for both keys. Make sure all the bits in the infotainment system related to personalization are set up correctly. Get and out and lock the door. Get back in and start it up. Set up your seat where you want it. To save it I believe the method is to hit the mem button and then the number for the profile (for your key, use 1). You should hear a single chime indicated it's been saved. Turn it off, get out, lock the door.


----------



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> To save it I believe the method is to hit the mem button and then the number for the profile (for your key, use 1). You should hear a single chime indicated it's been saved.


That specifically is what isn't working. There is no chime indicating the seat position was saved. I've tried simply pressing set and then the number, I've also tried following the instructions in the manual _exactly_ how they are written. No chime. It's almost as if the seat memory function is disabled.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

lordicarus said:


> That specifically is what isn't working. There is no chime indicating the seat position was saved. I've tried simply pressing set and then the number, I've also tried following the instructions in the manual _exactly_ how they are written. No chime. It's almost as if the seat memory function is disabled.


My wife is out with the Atlas today but I can have a look...are you sure the memory seats don't have a toggle button in the infotainment somewhere that isn't set to "on"?


----------



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> are you sure the memory seats don't have a toggle button in the infotainment somewhere that isn't set to "on"?


That is 100% possible and what I'm kind of expecting to be the case, but I've honestly gone through every single menu I can find and don't see anything related to that.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

When she gets home I'll have a look anyway, just sounds like something like that or something related to personalization in the menu not being "on"...the more I think on that that is a thing...have you looked at that?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Is this checked?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I had the same issue before and the dealer couldn't help me. Between here, the manual and the online manual (based on what linked above0 I was able to get everything working. Like was said above Personalization needs to be active. The only way this whole thing worked for me was via the infotainment menu.


----------



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Is this checked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is checked, sadly. I actually just reset everything to factory defaults and nothing changed.

I'm convinced at this point that this has nothing to do with the computer and something is wrong with the seat. Pressing set and then a number doesn't make the chime sound. It's like the seat isn't connected to the computer.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Agreed...to the dealer!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsanchez1194 (Dec 26, 2018)

Did the dealer correct the problem? I have the same exact issue with mine.


----------



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

Rsanchez1194 said:


> Did the dealer correct the problem? I have the same exact issue with mine.


Bringing it in next week. They think it's either some programming issue in the computer making it not work or a wiring harness got disconnected or is busted. They honestly don't know and won't until they get it inside the garage.

Let me know what happens with yours, I'll post an update here once I know.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lordicarus said:


> .....They honestly don't know and won't until they get it inside the garage.....


And that does not seem logical to you?


----------



## Rsanchez1194 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sounds about right. I'll be taking mine next week or so. I'll keep you posted as well. Thanks


----------



## Jeffmg (Jan 5, 2019)

2019 SEL - same problem less than 2 weeks old. Worked when we left the dealership....


----------



## AndrewPeeps (Dec 16, 2018)

*2019 Atlas SEL Premium*

I am having a similar issue with my memory seats in that it does not save the exact position. I am pretty tall and prefer to have the seat all the way at the bottom of the maximum travel. I can setup the memory seat and link it to my key just fine, however it never saves the seat position exactly where I want it. The seat always rises up a bit when I unlock the car and open my door. I then have to lower the seat again. I finally grew frustrated enough to just turn off personalization altogether. Next stop is the dealership but thought I'd try you guys out first  

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AndrewPeeps said:


> .....The seat always rises up a bit when I unlock the car and open my door....


So, specifically how much is "a bit"? Worth even whining about?


----------



## lordicarus (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like a few other people had this problem. Did anyone get it figured out? My service appointment had to get moved back a few weeks for family reasons so I still don't have it resolved on my end.


----------



## mbusVdub (Feb 11, 2019)

*2019 Atlas SEL*

I'm having the exact same problem where it worked just fine for about 3 weeks then suddenly stopped. Even if I change between user profiles on the infotainment screen (as shown nicely there in the previous post) it says "your seats may change position, do you want to continue?" I say OK, and then nothing happens. Trying to reset the seats using the memory buttons produces no tone as it did before when everything worked fine. I'm hesitant to take it into the dealer just yet as it seems they may be stumped by the issue. Waiting patiently on some possible updates...


----------



## mbusVdub (Feb 11, 2019)

*Solved -- With Memory Seat Reset process*

I have it all working again!! Both the seats and the mirrors are changing back to position now depending on my wife's or my profile per unlocking the car with our different key fobs. Turns out the seat memory just needed to be reset, for whatever reason I'm not sure, but that's what fixed everything. The memory seat reset process I describe below is explained in greater detail for the Touareg model, those links I have at the end, but essentially, the seats just need to be moved through their full range of motion. While standing outside the vehicle move the the driver seat fully forward, then fully up, then fully backward, then fully down, tilt up, tilt down, and maybe the lumbar as well. I actually heard a beep I think after the down step, but I continued the other motions since that's what the other sources said. I have a feeling once I heard that tone everything was ready to go. Here are the two references to Touareg that helped me get my Atlas SEL all back to normal:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5768507-2009-Tiguan-memory-seats-not-working
https://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/...ve-memory-seat-button-not-working-265361.html


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 17, 2019)

My 2019, is currently in the shop for the same problem. I’ve had this top lone Atlas for about 4 months . Third trip to dealership three different issues.
Now the module for the seat is being replaced, still not working. Tech waiting to hear from VW tech support to figure it out.
Haven’t given up yet on this but it’s pushing my patience thats for sure


----------



## growbur (Sep 1, 2019)

mbusVdub said:


> I have it all working again!! Both the seats and the mirrors are changing back to position now depending on my wife's or my profile per unlocking the car with our different key fobs. Turns out the seat memory just needed to be reset, for whatever reason I'm not sure, but that's what fixed everything. The memory seat reset process I describe below is explained in greater detail for the Touareg model, those links I have at the end, but essentially, the seats just need to be moved through their full range of motion. While standing outside the vehicle move the the driver seat fully forward, then fully up, then fully backward, then fully down, tilt up, tilt down, and maybe the lumbar as well. I actually heard a beep I think after the down step, but I continued the other motions since that's what the other sources said. I have a feeling once I heard that tone everything was ready to go. Here are the two references to Touareg that helped me get my Atlas SEL all back to normal:
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5768507-2009-Tiguan-memory-seats-not-working
> https://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/...ve-memory-seat-button-not-working-265361.html



That saved me a frustrating trip to the dealer after driving it for 5 miles. I did as you said. While moving the seat back and forth, on the way down it chimed and I was able to set the seat memory the first time. Thanks!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just happened to us. Wife got in and no go on memory seat. Lights on setting button aren't illuminated. Seat controls still work. Tried cycling through motions as mentioned above with no luck. Ran codes with OBDEleven and got no basic settings code. Then tried the "norming" under basic settings which gave me more. Heading to dealer. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Dealer sorted it out by resetting it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

*Service Bulletin fixed my memory seat issue!*

Recently took my Atlas in for service, and there was a bulletin for this issue that was sent to dealers within the last few weeks. Works like a charm now!


----------



## Jeb06 (Mar 1, 2021)

I have the same issue. I get the chime. My personalization is on. I get out, lock the door. Unlock the car with hand and with remote and seats do nothing. Tried to start it, nothing. The dealership has replaced a module once and it is happening again. I’ve seen the seats work 1 time! Why is this just an issue for VW? And for anyone to say is it worth whining over...it’s a brand new car. I paid for the accessories. Yes it is worth it lol.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Jeb06 said:


> I have the same issue. I get the chime. My personalization is on. I get out, lock the door. Unlock the car with hand and with remote and seats do nothing. Tried to start it, nothing. The dealership has replaced a module once and it is happening again. I’ve seen the seats work 1 time! Why is this just an issue for VW? And for anyone to say is it worth whining over...it’s a brand new car. I paid for the accessories. Yes it is worth it lol.


So when the dealer replaced the module it worked again? I had an issue where mine stopped working and just needed the dealer to reset the module which is what this sounds like. It looses sync.


----------



## Jeb06 (Mar 1, 2021)

It worked again for a day and then out of sync. I worked with it again yesterday and it never worked and my wife got in it today and said the seat moved when she selected her profile. It seems to be hit or miss. I honestly don’t trust this vehicle we have had a lot of electrical issues for a brand new car.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

I will have to play around with mine (2021.5 SEL R Line) later. The memory works and I can set it while driving (some manufacturers don't allow saving presets while driving). But, maybe this is a VW thing, you have to press and hold the 1, 2, or 3 for it to work, meaning, hold down the button until it gets fully into the correct position - never seen that in any other manufacturer, usually just push the button once and it goes into position. As for the key fob, mine is not linked. I thought it was odd that unlocking with a key wouldn't move the seat and mirrors but just haven't had the car long enough to figure it out yet and it is my wife's so I am not in it every day.


----------



## Jeb06 (Mar 1, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> I will have to play around with mine (2021.5 SEL R Line) later. The memory works and I can set it while driving (some manufacturers don't allow saving presets while driving). But, maybe this is a VW thing, you have to press and hold the 1, 2, or 3 for it to work, meaning, hold down the button until it gets fully into the correct position - never seen that in any other manufacturer, usually just push the button once and it goes into position. As for the key fob, mine is not linked. I thought it was odd that unlocking with a key wouldn't move the seat and mirrors but just haven't had the car long enough to figure it out yet and it is my wife's so I am not in it every day.


the memory with the seats work, I think. The seat position just will not sync with profiles I guess is what I’m saying. It’s just frustrating to pay for something and not have it as promised. Plus we have had the center console reset while driving. Our radio erasing presets and resetting, our remote start distance is like 15ft with nothing around at best, memory seats not working set up wizard randomly showing back up after telling it not to anymore lol. When you buy something new you want it to work.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mtbsteve said:


> I will have to play around with mine (2021.5 SEL R Line) later...As for the key fob, mine is not linked. I thought it was odd that unlocking with a key wouldn't move the seat and mirrors but just haven't had the car long enough to figure it out yet and it is my wife's so I am not in it every day.


VW removed the personalization option for the ‘21.5 with MIB3 so seat/mirror memory is no longer linked to a remote.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

bboshart said:


> VW removed the personalization option for the ‘21.5 with MIB3 so seat/mirror memory is no longer linked to a remote.


Good to know. That is an odd thing to remove. Either way, at least my seats work, just in a different way than I am used to.

As for Jeb06, absolutely agree, the features should work as intended. So far, the only issue I have with mine is related to the 3rd brake light that they modified to blink upon braking. This is something I told then I didn't want, didn't pay for ($325) and didn't want installed. Lovely that VW routed liquid through the 3rd brake light... I hope to dig into it and just find a poor connection of the line onto the nipple for the washer fluid. Will investigate later today before wasting time going to and at the dealer.


----------



## Christos M. (Apr 6, 2021)

mbusVdub said:


> *2019 Atlas SEL*
> 
> I'm having the exact same problem where it worked just fine for about 3 weeks then suddenly stopped. Even if I change between user profiles on the infotainment screen (as shown nicely there in the previous post) it says "your seats may change position, do you want to continue?" I say OK, and then nothing happens. Trying to reset the seats using the memory buttons produces no tone as it did before when everything worked fine. I'm hesitant to take it into the dealer just yet as it seems they may be stumped by the issue. Waiting patiently on some possible updates...


Same issue here (Atlas SEL 2019) with seat and mirror memory.
Brought the car to the dealer for the third time, they did a reset. Everything worked fine for a day or two.
If anybody gets anywhere with the dealership please share.
Thanks.
Chris


----------



## Blendergrl (Jul 14, 2021)

mbusVdub said:


> *Solved -- With Memory Seat Reset process*
> 
> I have it all working again!! Both the seats and the mirrors are changing back to position now depending on my wife's or my profile per unlocking the car with our different key fobs. Turns out the seat memory just needed to be reset, for whatever reason I'm not sure, but that's what fixed everything. The memory seat reset process I describe below is explained in greater detail for the Touareg model, those links I have at the end, but essentially, the seats just need to be moved through their full range of motion. While standing outside the vehicle move the the driver seat fully forward, then fully up, then fully backward, then fully down, tilt up, tilt down, and maybe the lumbar as well. I actually heard a beep I think after the down step, but I continued the other motions since that's what the other sources said. I have a feeling once I heard that tone everything was ready to go. Here are the two references to Touareg that helped me get my Atlas SEL all back to normal:
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! This has been driving me crazy and this worked to reset my seats in a minute


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

lordicarus said:


> That specifically is what isn't working. There is no chime indicating the seat position was saved. I've tried simply pressing set and then the number, I've also tried following the instructions in the manual _exactly_ how they are written. No chime. It's almost as if the seat memory function is disabled.


I am having the exact same issue. 2019 Atlas, the seat memory use to work but this last trip I found out that they had stopped. Will not move to any set position when I press 1-3 and pressing SET does nothing. It use to. Also, not confirmed because I am going by memory, but I thought the numbers on the buttons also lit up at night but do not now (not 100% they did before).


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally read through all the messages and the position reset worked for me, now the only thing left to take in to get fixed is a bad grinding noise from the front tire (not the tires, think it is a bearing going out).


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Good question on the memory numbers. Are they supposed to lit up on 2019 SEL-P? Wouldn't be surprised if they do for the EU market and they don't for the US to cut the costs...


----------



## alanruiz365 (Oct 20, 2021)

mbusVdub said:


> *Solved -- With Memory Seat Reset process*
> 
> I have it all working again!! Both the seats and the mirrors are changing back to position now depending on my wife's or my profile per unlocking the car with our different key fobs. Turns out the seat memory just needed to be reset, for whatever reason I'm not sure, but that's what fixed everything. The memory seat reset process I describe below is explained in greater detail for the Touareg model, those links I have at the end, but essentially, the seats just need to be moved through their full range of motion. While standing outside the vehicle move the the driver seat fully forward, then fully up, then fully backward, then fully down, tilt up, tilt down, and maybe the lumbar as well. I actually heard a beep I think after the down step, but I continued the other motions since that's what the other sources said. I have a feeling once I heard that tone everything was ready to go. Here are the two references to Touareg that helped me get my Atlas SEL all back to normal:
> 
> ...


Thank you, this also worked for my Tiguan MQB 2020 R-Line version to make work again the memory seats and mirrors.


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

I have a 2022, and as you all know there’s no personalization menu. But because the easy entry feature is not enable for the 2022, I had to OBD11 the things to make it work. 

Now my seat moves back when I open the door, but it only move 2/3 inches. Not what I called easy entry/exit IMO. 

Does someone have this feature enable and can confirm that it only move few inches? In my previous car, the easy entry was making the seat move back at least 5/6 inches.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jeffauclair said:


> I have a 2022, and as you all know there’s no personalization menu. But because the easy entry feature is not enable for the 2022, I had to OBD11 the things to make it work.
> 
> Now my seat moves back when I open the door, but it only move 2/3 inches. Not what I called easy entry/exit IMO.
> 
> Does someone have this feature enable and can confirm that it only move few inches? In my previous car, the easy entry was making the seat move back at least 5/6 inches.


How tall are you?
If you have the seat set far back already, it can only move so much more back to allow the "easy entry/exit"


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> How tall are you?
> If you have the seat set far back already, it can only move so much more back to allow the "easy entry/exit"


Im 5FT10, but my seat position can be moved at leat 8'' more back untill it reach the maximum. So it's not because I'm too far back.

Since the easy entry featre diseaper on the 2022 model, I had to enable it with OBD11. So maybe I need to calibrate or reset the seat motor so it knows where the rail start and ends


----------



## Torontoatlas (8 mo ago)

I have a 2019 execline and have been to the dealership 5 times for this issue. It has been going on for over a year. So much wasted vacation/OT I have used for such a small problem that should be able to be easily fixed. 
I am 6'2 and my wife is 5'1. So although it seems like a small issue that you can overlook, as others have said, it is a feature you paid for and if we plan on using this vehicle for the long term, changing this manually everyday finding that "sweet" spot instead of just pushing a button once will become a major annoyance. 

It worked for us leaving the dealership but shortly after the memory function wouldn't work but switching profiles would change the seats so it was ok. Once it stopped changing seat positions between profiles then I started bringing it to dealership. They started by resetting the seats which worked (for like a day or two). They did that the next few times and the finally replaced a module the last visit. That also only work a couple days at most. And now I am finding it hard to want to take more time out of my life to waste vacation etc bringing it in for this. 
I feel like when I finally do I will demand a loaner/rental. They gave me one last time when changing module but didn't before. I feel like I need to talk to the manager or something next time I go. 

I will try resetting the seats on my own like mentioned in an earlier post but I feel like that's what the dealership was doing. So am I suppose to just do this full reset a couple times a week or more for the next XX years? I also have car seats in middle row and most likely need to take those out when I reset as the dealer asked me to remove them to help with the range of motion. 

Anyone else have updates on this issue that could be helpful?


----------



## droege77 (1 d ago)

I’m having the same problem.. has anyone seen any resolve to this issue?


----------

